
FreeCodeCamp Python Certifications Now Live - DarkContinent
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/python-curriculum-is-live/
======
smart_jackal
Nice to hear that! Python was the only pearl missing in the otherwise
beautiful necklace of freecodecamp.

